# Blue Tongue And Bees Nees



## cheapdrunk (26/4/06)

Imay get shot down for asking but does any one have a recipe for Both the Blue Tongue Pilsner (or lager) or Bees Nees?

They're the two I drink when I've mis judged my drinking abilities and run out of Homebrew...


----------



## Steve (26/4/06)

CD - this is close to the lager version of blue tongue. Nice drop.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...l=blue%20tongue

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gough (26/4/06)

The BT Pilsner uses Saaz and Amarillo hops, as well as some sugar in the fermentables. Are you looking for a kit/extract recipe or an all grain version?

Shawn.


----------



## jayse (26/4/06)

cheapdrunk said:


> Imay get shot down for asking but does any one have a recipe for Both the Blue Tongue Pilsner (or lager) or Bees Nees?
> 
> They're the two I drink when I've mis judged my drinking abilities and run out of Homebrew...
> [post="122690"][/post]​




Don't worry about anyone who has anything negative to say about the matter they are just poor little p**s ants with no life and think they are way cooler than they are!

Your question is a honest one and deserves every bit of respect.
You'll soon learn to either ignore people on forums who post quick negative one liners or you either ditch the negativity straight back at them. Its all a process of weeding out the weak minded.

To me it is very weak and cliche to knock anyones honest question so good luck mate and i hope your brews rock forever and beyond.

Alcohol fueled brewtality
Jayse


----------



## T.D. (26/4/06)

I personally really like BT Pilsner. The Lager is a bit boring, but is by no means a bad beer.

I am a bit surprised to hear they put Amarillo in the pils though - I could definitely taste the saaz but didn't come across anything that resembled amarillo. Where did you hear that Gough? Not saying its wrong, just wondering.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/4/06)

T.D. said:


> I personally really like BT Pilsner. The Lager is a bit boring, but is by no means a bad beer.
> 
> I am a bit surprised to hear they put Amarillo in the pils though - I could definitely taste the saaz but didn't come across anything that resembled amarillo. Where did you hear that Gough? Not saying its wrong, just wondering.
> [post="122706"][/post]​



All there on the website T.D.  

Bluetongue Pilsner


Warren -


----------



## Gough (26/4/06)

G'day TD,

I first read it in a review of the beer by Willie Simpson in the SMH when the beer was first released. Apparently they entered it in some kind of commercial beer comp of sorts held at the Australian Hotel at the Rocks and the beer really divided the judges - although it did very well overall. Simpson himself loved it, but some couldn't come at the Amarillo-Saaz combo. I've since had it confirmed from the brewery on a visit. I don't know how much Amarillo is actually in it, but I can certainly taste and smell something there that sure isn't Saaz... or normally what I'd expect in a Pilsner  I'm also pretty sure they use Saf yeasts after the brewery tour, so I reckon the W34/70 might be a good tip if you were serious about cloning it. Maybe 1046OG including the sugar and mashed cool with 25-30IBU at a guess?

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (26/4/06)

Actually including the sugar you could probably even go lower than the 1.046.OG. It has a very light body from memory. Good luck with it,

Shawn.


----------



## Steve (26/4/06)

I got a six pack of Blue Tongue lager yesterday when I got back from the coast. I didnt have any cold home brew.....and I thought it was fantastic! Tasty, refreshing, clean and an excellent swiller (they didnt last the afternoon)  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gerard_M (26/4/06)

I had a 6 pack of the Pils a while ago & it was OK. I didn't think you could call it a traditional Pilsner if it had American grown Amarillo in it, but thats just me. The last time I tried it there was way too much Diacetyl present.
Gerard


----------



## MVZOOM (26/4/06)

Yeah, I really enjoyed the lager too - quite a subtle hop taste, but nice indeed.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Barry (26/4/06)

Good Day
I am happy to hear that Bluetongue is "enhancing" that old boring and bland Bohemian Pilsener style!


----------



## cheapdrunk (26/4/06)

Holy Dooley,

I didn't think I'd get such a fast response! thanks guys, 

Unfortunately a lot of what you've said has gone over my head, I'm still madly learning, but still in the old "go to the HB shop get a tin and some malt, maybe a bag of hops.... I'm desparatly learning all I can and am looking to "graduate" to mashing etc... but need baby steps...

Any hints about a close clone to either the lager or pilz with over the counter stuff?

What about bees Nees, or some other Honey tasting bevvy?..

I use kegs if that makes a difference..

Again forgive the igronrance.... just a baby brewer...

And DrewCarey82..... I respect you opinion that you wouldn't bother..... funnily enough no two people are alike in looks, size, shape, and ***NEWSFLASH*** taste buds... so you may not like what I do, but that doesn't mean we all can't learn of each other!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Bond (26/4/06)

Cheap Drunk.
Steves link has a bit of info to help.
But in a nut shell you would probably need to start with.

1x can of coopers heritage lager
1 x brew booster,or make your own,comprising 500 gms(light) DME and 500 gms dextrose .

15 grams Hersbrucker hops.

Saf 34/70 lager yeast.

Dissolve half brew booster into 3/4 litres water,bring to simmer and add hops and boil slowly for 15 mins,take off flame.dissolve remaining booster and can into hot water and add to fermenetr and top up to 20 odd litres.

Rehydrate and pitch 34/70 and allow to start fermenting @ 20c.
Place in fridge or cooler and ferment @ 9/12 c( temp is most important)

After primary ferm is over (2 weeks maybe) rack into a cube and refrigerate for 2 weeks minimum.bring back to room temp and bottle or transfer to a keg.

Thats a rough guide any way,others will add refinments no doubt.

The yeast and correct ferm temp is the key to this brew.


----------



## James Squire (26/4/06)

Hey there Cheapdrunk,

Grouse tasting basic honey beer:

Black Rock Whispering Wheat Can
1kg Light Dry Malt
0.5kg NZ White Clover Honey
Safale S-04

Very nice brew as i recall, the clover honey being the key. Didn't take any time for the flavours to balance, with the stronger honeys (eg yellowbox) they take time (6+ months) to balance.

Hope this helps and goodluck,

JS


----------



## Jazzafish (26/4/06)

Go with something like Brauluver's post for the BT Lager, something like James Squire's post for the Beez Neez vibe. Couldn't give better advise. The Lager will be the better one with winter coming on, assuming you can't control fermentation temps.

For more reading into other types of brewing, this site is very easy to follow: http://cruisenews.net/brewing/page1.php

Might help with those "baby steps" you mentioned  

Ignore idiots like Drew, what was the point of that post anyway? Totally useless. Brew for yourself, not that guy.


----------



## andrewl (26/4/06)

Don't know how much this will help cheapdrunk, but on the country brewer forums there has been a topic going for a while about people wanting to clone beez neez... I'm sure if you searched a bit more you could possibly find something close or even better! And don't worry about what other people reckon is crap, brew to your own tastes, it's you that drinks the majority of it!  

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Gough (26/4/06)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> I am happy to hear that Bluetongue is "enhancing" that old boring and bland Bohemian Pilsener style!
> [post="122724"][/post]​



G'day Barry,

That 'traditional' Amarillo does make it stand out from the crowd.  

Cheapdrunk, if you were to go about cloning it you could brew something using a kit base, maybe even the Morgan's 'Golden Saaz Pilsner' kit, a pack with a mix of dme and dextrose, or even cane sugar. To get the Amarillo and Saaz flavour you might want to think of a short boil, but if you wanted to avoid a boil at this stage you could always dry hop with, say, 10-15 grams of each, or more if you want a stronger aroma kick. Bear in mind I haven't brewed a kit in a while so there may be a better kit base than that one out there now, but I had good results with it in the past.

Good luck with it anyway.

Shawn.


----------



## cheapdrunk (26/4/06)

Thanks a million Gents, 

I'm going to take all advice on board, and make one of everything!!!

Got to sort out a little lager room that I can keep at lower temps.

thanks again for all the advice, will let you know how it goes

CD


----------



## mika (26/4/06)

I did a clone of a Beez Neez, no idea how it's turned out as it's still maturing in the bottle.
Just used a Coopers brewmaster Wheat tin of goo, kilo of some kinda brew booster (part Corn syrup, dextrose and some LME), also 750g of liquid light malt extract. From memory threw in some Saaz hops as well (teabag thing) made up 23 litres. Waited till it fermented out then threw it in secondary. Meant to throw only 500g of honey in, but had temporary brain paralysis and threw in 1kgs worth... oops!!
Fermented out alright, but nt sure how it will taste :unsure:, just my 2c worth.


----------



## MHB (26/4/06)

Went to The Brewery tonight, tried the Bluetongue Black, by far and away the best beer to come from this brewery. Also tasted the pilsner again, I still have to ask if its a lager with any hop other than Saaz dominating why is it called a Pilsner. The Bluetongue Lager isnt my favourite beer, but its good to see a small local brewery trying new things.

Good marketing maybe and they already call there headline beer a lagerso to avoid confusion, maybe.

The Dunkel Weizen, Bock and Grand Crue we had over dinner were more to my taste.

MHB


----------



## T.D. (27/4/06)

Well bugger me, it certainly looks like it uses Amarillo! Can't argue with the evidence presented! I will have to buy another 6 pack at some stage and try it again. My Amarillo-detecting taste buds may still be a bit stunned after the heavily hopped Amarillo ales I have been making recently!  

I agree with Gerard though, definitely some heavy buttery flavours there that I noticed. Still quite enjoyed it though. Something like Squires Pils would be a better example if you are going for a more "traditional" style.

Maybe I'll try and grab a 6pack of each this weekend...


----------



## Steve (27/4/06)

CheapDrunk - you could also try the ESB Czech Pilsener in the 3kg tin. Simple tin of goo, nothing else needed just water. If you havent got the ideal setup for doing a lager at lager temps just use some US-56 Dry ale yeast. She's a beauty too. Probably up your alley. I've also got a batch of this one on the go. Spend a while crusing around the hbkitreviews web site I posted earlier and get some ideas on whats out there, its very useful.

Drew.....sorry i couldnt help but snigger.....oh you gotta laaaarf, its all good fun.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## johnno (27/4/06)

Lets keep this thread on topic people.

cheers
johnno


----------

